
The World's Most Admired Companies 2019 - rfinney
http://fortune.com/worlds-most-admired-companies/
======
HillaryBriss
Alphabet is #7. Facebook is #44.

Would have thought these two would be much closer together given the amount of
negative press they've each received over the last year. This survey is
evidence that people heard a lot more negative news about FB than Google.

